# Filling Probe Holes After Soil Test



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

I apologize for creating a new thread on this because I know I've seen the answer before but I'm not finding it via search.

I'm doing my first soil test today, what should I be using to fill the holes in after taking the samples? Sand, compost, topsoil, replace the thatch/grass from the plug?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Anything but pure milo works.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I'd just put the plug back.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Well I feel real stupid. The soil sampler I bought from Forestry Suppliers came and I just used it. Not sure why I was expecting to have giant holes that needed to be filled in. Those were no bigger than the plugs from aerating. Now I can move on to overthinking something else....


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

edixon88 said:


> Now I can move on to overthinking something else....


Like is the soil probe stainless and will it affect the micro test results? LOL


----------



## RichS (Jan 28, 2019)

I just do what folks do to repair a ball mark on a golf green. I use a small hand garden trowel to stab around the edges of the opening to "push" it closed. Though I doubt that's really even required.


----------

